# 2 TB Internal HDD - WD or Seagate?



## ezio16 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi,

I'm planning to get a 2 TB internal HDD for my PC.
Already OS is on a SSD, so this drive is for storage and games.
Have picked two models from WD and Seagate. But can't decide between them.

WD 2 TB Blue - WD20EZRZ - 5400 rpm
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB - ST2000DM006 - 7200 rpm

Both has a warranty of 2 years. My trust is more on WD than Seagate. (Had a failure with Seagate 1 TB before)
WD Black drives are way more costlier and out of my budget. Are they that good ?
Please help me decide.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 7, 2017)

What's the price quote that you got for the Seagate one? The prices of both have now increased post GST.


----------



## ezio16 (Jul 7, 2017)

billubakra said:


> What's the price quote that you got for the Seagate one? The prices of both have now increased post GST.



As from Amazon.in
Seagate - Rs. 5999
WD - Rs. 5699

Price of Seagate was lower than WD yesterday, but now it's hiked 

Planning to buy them in July 11th Amazon prime day offer. Will get 15% cashback.

Any idea which is better among these two ?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 7, 2017)

ezio16 said:


> As from Amazon.in
> Seagate - Rs. 5999
> WD - Rs. 5699
> 
> ...



I would say WD, but since there is a considerable rpm difference wait for the experts to comment.
BTW 15% cashback on all purchases or any minimum cart value?


----------



## ezio16 (Jul 7, 2017)

Minimum cart value is 5000 and cashback would come after 3 months (We'd have forgotten about it then  ). Max cashback is 2K in whole.

Offer is only for Prime members and HDFC cardholders.


----------



## ezio16 (Jul 11, 2017)

I finally ordered WD Blue 2 TB (5400 rpm).


----------



## HackerX (Jul 12, 2017)

When WD Blue become 5400RPM ? 
I though it was always 7200RPM...


----------



## ezio16 (Jul 12, 2017)

HackerX said:


> When WD Blue become 5400RPM ?
> I though it was always 7200RPM...



WD Blue drives have 7200 RPM till 1 TB. After that Blue drives will be with 5400 RPM only.


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2017)

ezio16 said:


> WD Blue drives have 7200 RPM till 1 TB. After that Blue drives will be with 5400 RPM only.


How much was the price?


----------



## ezio16 (Jul 12, 2017)

Flash said:


> How much was the price?



In Amazon it was 5.7 K before and now 6.6K.
I ordered from ebay with some coupon for 4.8 K.


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2017)

ezio16 said:


> In Amazon it was 5.7 K before and now 6.6K.
> I ordered from ebay with some coupon for 4.8 K.


Ya. After GST, prices rose. 2TB for 4.8K is a good purchase.


----------



## ezio16 (Jul 12, 2017)

Flash said:


> Ya. After GST, prices rose. 2TB for 4.8K is a good purchase.


Yeah I was lucky to get it from ebay at this price thanks to ebay coupon.


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2017)

ezio16 said:


> Yeah I was lucky to get it from ebay at this price thanks to ebay coupon.


Can you PM me the seller and coupon details. Am also thinking of buying one.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 12, 2017)

Badi sasti mil gayi yaar. Congrats.


----------

